# Jello Shots made with Tonic Water??



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Is it possible to do this, or does the Jello not set correctly? I'm using a lot of blacklights for my party, and I wanted to know if I could make Jello shots that glow under the lights...

If anyone has had any luck with this, let me know!


----------



## Beanyhead (Sep 12, 2008)

I did this last year, and they glowed very well. However, I used a little too much so the jello shots were pretty sour. I'd either not use that much, or make lemon or lime shots?


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm sure this would work. I was considering using Tonic Water to make a Jello Brain, but I read here on the forums that it tasted horrible.

I'm not sure how it'd taste with some alcohol in there though. You may want to try it prior to your party to see what light it turns up as, how it tastes, etc. You may not want to do it if it tastes bad.


----------



## emeraldkitty (Sep 25, 2009)

I saw this link in the other post about jello shots. This web page is all about using tonic water in the shots ... Halloween Jell-O Shots


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

I definitely want to put some vodka in it - but yeah I might just have to try it out beforehand!

But that link is great! I'll have to try it out this week sometime... 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I've done this before both with jello molds without alcohol and in jello shots. It works but you have to be careful because too much tonic water does change the taste. I would suggest disolving your jello in water and adding the tonic water to your alcohol mixture -- taste it before you add it to the jello to make sure it isn't too bitter. Great effect with black lights!


----------



## vegasfrk (Oct 16, 2009)

I was thinking of doing this too. I have suck n blows, so I don't really want to put an candy in them.

Can anyone suggest how much tonic water? If the jello recipe is for example:

1 pkg. blue jello
1C Hot H20
1C Vodka

How much tonic should I use before it gets bitter?

Also, can this work on a dark black cherry jello, this is everyone's favorite?

TIA


----------

